
Official Google Blog: SearchWiki: make search your own - epi0Bauqu
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/searchwiki-make-search-your-own.html
======
jbrun
This is amazing, been wanting something like this for a while. I just wish
there was software that allowed me to put notes on parts of websites and keep
track of comments. Kind of like building a digital notebook of all the stuff I
read and take notes on. The Amazon Kindle sort of does that with books. Is
there such a software out there?

~~~
musiciangames
Something like this?

<http://www.awesomehighlighter.com/>

~~~
jbrun
That is pretty damn cool. The only missing item is a compilation of everything
I highlight or leave notes on, but awesome none the less. Thanks.

~~~
musiciangames
Did you find the 'your highlighted pages' link? Sounds like what you want.

------
gcv
1\. The interface is pretty disruptive, with the two large gray buttons on the
same horizontal visual line as the header of the search result. I only managed
to turn this off by opting in to the "Keyboard Shortcuts" Google Labs
experiment, which actually is pretty useful.

2\. Does this mean that we'll now have YouTube-quality comments just a click
away from the search results we see dozens of times a day?

~~~
litewulf
Agree on #2. I have seen the average commenter on the internet, and he
depresses me deeply.

------
paddy_m
Does it learn what you like as you add in more of your preferences? This seems
useful to people who don't use their bookmarks (I don't) and just use google.

------
dc2k08
Was this only launched in the US ? I'm not geting any visual clutter for
SearchWiki options.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Also see: <http://search.wikia.com/>

------
ntoshev
They will get a lot of training and assessment data for their algorithms in
this way.

